# Reloading Cost Calculator



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

After reading several posts on here about saving when you reload I thought I would share a cost calculator that was sent to me. You may be somewhat surprized that the cost to reload has gone up quite a bit (or maybe not surprized). Of course every time you use that brass the cost decreases. Anyway here it is. You can save the site to your favorites.

http://www.handloads.com/calc/loadingCosts.asp


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That is really nice to have Al! I always got annoyed calculating things out because it took a few minutes to remember how many grains were in a pound (you'd think I'd remember to write it down)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

7000.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> 7000.


You'd think I could remember such a simple number but for some reason I cant  My hair is turning white by the way.... -)O(-


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

At least you got some. :lol:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

sweet! thanks for posting the link.



Al Hansen said:


> At least you got some. :lol:


grey hair.... for the love of god, dont pull em, they come back in pairs and sneaky little trifecta's looking for their long lost buddy. :lol: :shock:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

When you pluck them they do grow back, on your back. and in your ears. and nose. Just not where you plucked them from.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> When you pluck them they do grow back, on your back. and in your ears. and nose. Just not where you plucked them from.


 :rotfl: Only to true.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I found that the other day while I was sitting in the barbers chair that they use a black smock over you so that you can see even more gray hairs than you really have. I have also found that the older you get the faster the hair in your ears and nose grows as compared to the hair on the top of your head.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> I found that the other day while I was sitting in the barbers chair that they use a black smock over you so that you can see even more gray hairs than you really have. I have also found that the older you get the faster the hair in your ears and nose grows as compared to the hair on the top of your head.


thats hair!?!?

crap, some of those being plucked out of my ear feel like #20 mono filament! :lol:


----------



## honker_slayer (Oct 24, 2010)

Is there any way to make that cost calculater a permenate feature on here or will we have to search for it when needed ? Or can it be downloaded ?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

honker_slayer said:


> Is there any way to make that cost calculater a permenate feature on here or will we have to search for it when needed ? Or can it be downloaded ?


Just save it to your favorites and it will be there as long as the web site is.


----------



## honker_slayer (Oct 24, 2010)

thanks critter


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

thanks Al I have contemplating reloading, especially with starting the police academy soon I will be shooting a lot of bullets.


----------

